# The Result/Process Dichotomy. How does this manifest in your life?



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

How does this manifest in your life? Do you think this fit with your type and personal preference? School, work. How do you do stuffs basically? ;p

Thread inspired from this thread on cognitive function forum.




http://www.sociotype.com/socionics/dichotomies/r3t4 said:


> Typical Characteristics
> 
> Process
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Seems infj in mbti are considered spreading themselves to thin. "alittle everywhere". Seems to be explained with being result type.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Does it have to manifest itself one way or another? 0.o

Not sure I believe in this one.

I personally I always thought Te was more focused on processes whereas Ti on results.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Typhon said:


> Does it have to manifest itself one way or another? 0.o
> 
> Not sure I believe in this one.
> 
> I personally I always thought Te was more focused on processes whereas Ti on results.


Te are focused on facts and exchange of these. Does not seem correlated to this result/process thing.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Captain Mclain said:


> Te are focused on facts and exchange of these. Does not seem correlated to this result/process thing.


Yeah the difference between Te and Ti has been beaten to death on many forums, but I am referring to the description of Te as "processual" logic. For Victor Gulenko, Te is identified with the letter P, standing for the Latin profiteor, "Profit", and "Process". I think that the difference between Te and Ti is basically that Te follows external action/algorythm, decoding what is going in the stuff around them from a logical standpoint; which is why they make good military strategists. They see the purpose of any "procession", military or not. Ti is about seeing the internal logical consistency behind actions, or arguements, or doctrine, or theories, or the structure of institutions.

This might not be the same thing as what you're talking about. You seem to be talking about being focused on doing either one thing or multitasking, which is different from being focused on the logic behind external processes.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

_Result_

_1. Do things randomly, seemingly doing them from the end to the beginning. __*- Meh. I usually prioritize tasks and have an outline of what to do and when*__*. I start at the beginning and finish in the end. Nothing random about me doing things.
*__2. Detached from processes and tends to multitasking. - _*I dislike multitasking. I mean, sure, I can play a video-game, drink tea, listen to the music and speak over the phone all at once, but that works in leisure time when I can multitask whichever I want. But in the working environment multitasking is the source of strain and that's a skill that I had to learn in order to accomplish things, as it is required.
*_3. Focus on the beginning and the end of processes - __*Not sure about this one. But don't think I am. Guess I'm more process immersed.*
__4. More inclined to read texts on books or computer randomly, maybe reading random paragraphs or chapters. _*- I choose to read certain paragraphs only in case I need to learn information from them only and don't need information from the rest of the book. Otherwise from start till finish.*
_5. "Of course we followed the correct procedure, since we got the right answer." *- I don't get it. Procedure and right answer don't seem related imo.

*__Process_

_1. Do things sequentially, from the beginning to the end -* Yep. I'm mostly like that.*_
_2. Immersed to a process and tends to single-tasking. - *Yay! Single-tasking! Finally I can do something *__*properly *__*at my own pace.*_
_3. Focus between the beginning and the end of processes *- Not sure again. See above No 3 in *_*paragraph on *_*Result.*_
_4. More inclined to read texts on books or computer from beginning to the end *- Yes. If I need or like to know information from them in its entirety.*_
_5. "Of course the answer is right, since we followed the correct procedure." _*- I don't get it once again.

*
Does anybody know why types distributed on the process/result dichotomy the way they are? Like, yielding/obstinate has to do with having 1D/4D Ti.

Edit: Guess it has to do with "+" and "-" functions. Process types have +Base and -Creative, while Result types have -Base and +Creative.

Edit No 2: Another theory is that if going clockwise mental ring, the aspects of Process types are situated in the following order: _intuition - logic - sensing - ethics - intuition. _For Result types it is:_ intuition - ethics - sensing - logic - intuition.

_My mind needs to process... this... information...


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Process

*1. Do things sequentially, from the beginning to the end* - Basically, yeah. Pretty much. I might deviate from that occasionally, but only when I'm in a funny mood. Like, when I filled this out, I did the Result section first.
*
2. Immersed to a process and tends to single-tasking.* - What if I multi-task, but I do one task at a time? Does that count as single-tasking? Yeah, probably. I'm not very good at throwing a lot of balls up in the air at the same time, as it were.
*
3. Focus between the beginning and the end of processes* - I'm focused on the beginning and middle of the process. The end is kind of a disappointment sometimes.
*
4. More inclined to read texts on books or computer from beginning to the end* - Seems that way.
*
5. "Of course the answer is right, since we followed the correct procedure."* - How do you know what answer is the right one? There is usually more than one right answer. But, I think it's just emphasizing the importance on the procedure rather than the result, which I can agree with.

Result

*1. Do things randomly, seemingly doing them from the end to the beginning.* - I do not do this. OR DO I!?

*2. Detached from processes and tends to multitasking.* - Hmm... Well, I _do _multitask in a way. I will start doing one thing, and then move on to another thing, and may leave a lot unfinished. But, I don't detach from the process, and I don't do more than one thing at a time. Might be an ADD thing.

*3. Focus on the beginning and the end of processes* - Beginning and middle for me. The end is something I put off.

*4. More inclined to read texts on books or computer randomly, maybe reading random paragraphs or chapters.* - No, I'm kind of methodical in the way I read.

*5. "Of course we followed the correct procedure, since we got the right answer."* - How do you know what answer is the right one? There is usually more than one right answer. But, I think it's just emphasizing the importance on the answer rather than the procedure, which I disagree with.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Process

*1. Do things sequentially, from the beginning to the end*
That's what I would wish. But I often overestimate a task, and I'm not able to finish it. And of course, sometimes I get bored and want to do another thing.
*2. Immersed to a process and tends to single-tasking.*
I become really good when single-tasking. Multi-tasking means a loss of potential, and time. 
*3. Focus between the beginning and the end of processes*
Not really, I don't like to focus on the details in between. For me, the most important thing is the goal. But I need to have fun when working on it, if the processes are boring, I'll probably not continue.
*4. More inclined to read texts on books or computer from beginning to the end*
Yeah that's true, I'm somewhat perfectionist, and I hate interrupting things. For example, when I'm listening to a music, I can't stop it. And even if it's painful, I need to see the end of the show/book.
*5. "Of course the answer is right, since we followed the correct procedure."*
Well, the procedure is not absolute. Tons of thing could change, and you always need contingency plan.

Result

*1. Do things randomly, seemingly doing them from the end to the beginning.*
Randomly? Not really, because I will avoid doing things that I could not finish.
*2. Detached from processes and tends to multitasking.*
I hate handling a lot of tasks, it drives me crazy.
*3. Focus on the beginning and the end of processes*
Yeah that's true, but I love what's in between if it's fun. But I will forget it though.
*4. More inclined to read texts on books or computer randomly, maybe reading random paragraphs or chapters.*
No, I always finish what i'm reading. Unless it's very bad.
*5. "Of course we followed the correct procedure, since we got the right answer."*
Well yeah, if you got the right answer, the procedure was correct in this situation.

I don't know which of those I am...


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

_Process_

_1. Do things sequentially, from the beginning to the end *Depends how focused I am on the thing I'm doing*_
_2. Immersed to a process and tends to single-tasking. *I tend to single-tasking
*_
_3. Focus between the beginning and the end of process *Usually I am focused more on the beginning or end of processes.
*_
_4. More inclined to read texts on books or computer from beginning to the end *Again, it depends how focused I am. When I REALLY read, not just skim over stuff, I read from beginning to end.*
_
_5. "Of course the answer is right, since we followed the correct procedure." *Not sure*_

_Result_

_1. Do things randomly, seemingly doing them from the end to the beginning. *Not sure*
_
_2. Detached from processes and tends to multitasking *No
*_
_3. Focus on the beginning and the end of processes *I would say this is true. I tend to focus on the result at hand, or should I say, the end of the process. 
*_
_4. More inclined to read texts on books or computer randomly, maybe reading random paragraphs or chapters *I like to read like this, come to think of it. If Im really determined, I can read something from beginning to end, but usually I read a book by sections I like/am attracted to.
*_
_5. "Of course we followed the correct procedure, since we got the right answer." *​I would say this sounds more like me.*_


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

If no one is getting killed or getting to jail for doing something one way to get to desired result, then I'm all in for it. I thought this is something effective in management, but it really isn't when your current staff needs a lot of hand holding to get their tasks done. I wish I was more effective in micromanaging people through the process of things as I've noticed that my limitations in this aspect of management has hindered my timeline in a lot of my projects and it frustrates me.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

This is take on process/result from reinin.ru.
Seems legit and good-worded aside the line on preferring result over process or vice versa, which can be taken in the wrong way without knowing the context and meaning of the dichotomy.


> *Result— Process*
> 
> *Result *(Alpha and Gamma rational types + Beta and Delta irrational types)
> 
> ...


The next one is kind of fancy, by Stratiyevskaya.



> *Involutory (Result)* - predominance of reconstructive over constructive; focus on qualitative termination of the process ("One can not foresee everything; the result is of the utmost importance", "it's never too late to correct errors and seek alternatives.")
> 
> Reconstruction includes transformation of existing state of things, correction of the work done, re-evaluation of achieved results and search of alternatives for the purposes of accomplishing the intended. It significantly slows down the development of the corresponding aspect and constitutes the necessary stage of preparation for the process. Therefore, reconstructive (involutory) development of aspects - the one that leans to slow down, inhibit and turn back - is denoted by a minus sign ("-") in Socionics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

*Process*

_1. Do things sequentially, from the beginning to the end: _Yeah, I prefer that... but when I'm anxious about completing something on time, it becomes haphazard.
_2. Immersed to a process and tends to single-tasking.: _Nope! I switch tasks in between. It really depends on the task though. Sometimes I can get lost in something for hours on end. That's only possible if I find it interesting enough._
3. Focus between the beginning and the end of processes: _Uh, what? I focus if I'm required to and if I'm interested in the task, I don't really know WHAT parts of the process I focus on. I mostly only think about the completion._
4. More inclined to read texts on books or computer from beginning to the end: ._..nah. But if I'm engrossed in a novel, sure._
5. "Of course the answer is right, since we followed the correct procedure.": _No, there are way more variables to that.

*Result*

_1. Do things randomly, seemingly doing them from the end to the beginning.:_ Sure, I can do this at times!_
2. Detached from processes and tends to multitasking.: _I do multitask, yes._
3. Focus on the beginning and the end of processes: _I focus on the end and how liberating it will feel -_-_
4. More inclined to read texts on books or computer randomly, maybe reading random paragraphs or chapters.: _Yep, unless something is very enthralling._
5. "Of course we followed the correct procedure, since we got the right answer.":_Who the fuck cares about the procedure if the answer is right lol...

Seems I'm a result type...? O_O




> Evolutory (Process) - predominance of constructive over reconstructive; focus on qualitative initiative/beginning and process ("It is important to make everything right from the the very start in order not to create any problems in terms of endless corrections, amendments and search for alternatives, etc.")
> 
> Constructive (evolutionary) direction of informational aspect involves its effective and intensive development, taking into account all the results achieved with the help of the most advanced tools, which significantly increases the process of development. Therefore, the constructive (evolutionary) development of aspects is denoted by a plus sign ("+") in Socionics.
> 
> After the constructive potential of the project is exhausted, Evolutory type deems its prolongation as meaningless and tends to prefer another promising undertaking to further development of the project. Therefore, it appears that Evolutory types are more oriented towards inception and process.




But THIS, I totally agree with. So, process again.

Man, this is why I don't bother with Reinin.


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

@Amaterasu

I also relate more to the Result description here if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Wistfulness said:


> @_Amaterasu_
> 
> I also relate more to the Result description here if that makes you feel better.


All I wanted to hear :')


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

1. Do things sequentially, from the beginning to the end (P) v.s. Do things randomly, seemingly doing them from the end to the beginning. 
Depends on the thing. If the order of steps is crucial to getting the correct result, then I will do it sequentially, in order. Otherwise, if it doesn't matter, I might do it in some other order. 

2. Immersed in a process and tends to single-tasking (P) v.s. Detached from processes and tends to multitasking (R). 
I think I'm more inclined towards the latter, but once again, depends on the task. I prefer to multitask but if I'm doing something that requires my undivided attention then I can focus on just that.

3. Focus between the beginning and the end of processes (P) v.s. Focus on the beginning and the end of processes (R).
Mostly focus on the beginning/end, I think.

4. More inclined to rest texts on books or computer from beginning to end (P) vs. More inclined to read texts on books or computer randomly, maybe reading paragraphs or chapters. (R)
Depends on what it is. If it's a novel, I'm going to read sequentially, the way the book was meant to be read, to avoid unwanted spoilers. I will also do this if I'm learning a topic or how to do something that I know absolutely nothing about. I read in sequence to get best understanding. Other things like newspapers, magazines, informational type books, I'll jump and skip to whatever happens to strike my fancy.

5. "Of course the answer is right, since we followed the correct procedure." (P) v.s. "Of course we followed the correct procedure, since we got the right answer." (R)
Mostly relate to the latter statement. Many times, there are multiple ways to solve a problem and get a desired result. I can see some value in procedures as they can help insure a good result though.

I think I'm slightly more result overall but I'm not totally sure.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

> Result Types: LII (INTj) ESE (ESFj) SLE (ESTp) IEI (INFp) ESI (ISFj) LIE (ENTj) IEE (ENFp) SLI (ISTp)
> Process Types: ILE (ENTp) SEI (ISFp) LSI (ISTj) EIE (ENFj) SEE (ESFp) ILI (INTp) EII (INFj) LSE (ESTj


*Result types: Delta and Beta Irrationals, Gamma and Alpha Rationals
*Process: Gamma and Alpha Irrationals, Beta and Delta Rationals

I had to do that. No idea why they belong to that category. Not sure if I want to know that either. Overall I agree with _Process_.

Process
1. Do things sequentially, from the beginning to the end
*I take a step by step approach to completing tasks, yes*.
2. Immersed to a process and tends to single-tasking.
*Yes. I aim for one objective at a time. I'm much more of a specialist.*
3. Focus between the beginning and the end of processes
*Not very much information*
4. More inclined to read texts on books or computer from beginning to the end
*I want to, but something really bothers me about reading long pieces of text on a screen.* 
5. "Of course the answer is right, since we followed the correct procedure."
*Yes! Definitely!*

Result
1. Do things randomly, seemingly doing them from the end to the beginning.
*Perhaps. I do prefer a loose schedule when working. *
2. Detached from processes and tends to multitasking.
*Can't stand multi-tasking, it's the ultimate cause of stress.*
3. Focus on the beginning and the end of processes
*I don't know?*
4. More inclined to read texts on books or computer randomly, maybe reading random paragraphs or chapters.
*No. When reading I don't want to miss anything out. The more information the better, even if it's seemingly unimportant.*
5. "Of course we followed the correct procedure, since we got the right answer."
*What? No that doesn't make sense. How can the you justify the answer if you don't know you followed correct procedures.*


----------

